# Hip core decompression



## Desperate Denise (Nov 18, 2010)

Has anyone used the HCPCS code S2325 to report surgery for a Hip Core Decompression.  Initially the surgery was submitted with a NOC code but Blue Shield of Mass. said it to be submitted with the HCPCS code.

Please let me know if anyone has had any success with it and maybe what the reimbursement might be.

Thank you so much !!!

Denise


----------



## JMeggett (Nov 19, 2010)

Desperate Denise said:


> Has anyone used the HCPCS code S2325 to report surgery for a Hip Core Decompression.  Initially the surgery was submitted with a NOC code but Blue Shield of Mass. said it to be submitted with the HCPCS code.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has had any success with it and maybe what the reimbursement might be.
> 
> ...



Hi Denise!   I billed out S2325 one time in Feb '08 and charged $1231.00 for it.  The insurance, First Choice, paid $837.00 and made $148 patient responsiblity.  So not bad reimbursement.  
Jenna


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 21, 2010)

*JMegget*

Thanks for your help with the core decompression - that is not bad for reimbursement. 
Appreciate your help!!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------

